# blood angel army



## mikef350 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi there

Up for sale is my 2500 plus point new built blood angel army what you get is

finecast dante painted to a good table top standard.
new in packet captain tycho
well painted honor guard squad built up with a sangunairy guard and space marine comand squad box set
x10 man tactical squad undercoated black and built with blood angel parts,8 bolters,multi melta,melta gun
deverstator squad 1- x2 heavy bolters,x2 missle launchers,sgt
deversator squad 2- x2 lascannons,x2 plasma cannons,sgt
fine cast stern guard squad undercoated black
attack bike with heavy bolter undercoated black
x10 metal scouts striped back ready for paint
x10 death company with jump packs half painted to a good table top standard,thunder hammer,power fist
fine cast chaplain with jump pack undercoated black
rhino undercoated black,storm bolter
baal pred undercoated black,storm bolter,assualt cannon
land raider undercoated black
furiouso dreadnaught undercoated black
mint codex(not pictured)

all models are built to a high standard with the mold lines etc removed and extra details glued on to the models,may be interested in imperial guard swaps


----------

